

The AtomicMap Challenge - tobysterrett
http://blog.boundary.com/2011/04/18/atomicmap-challenge.html

======
arohner
Here's a good solution:

[https://github.com/clojure/clojure/blob/master/src/jvm/cloju...](https://github.com/clojure/clojure/blob/master/src/jvm/clojure/lang/PersistentHashMap.java)

~~~
feydr
+1 for the troll! subtle until you see who committed the challenge ;)

